# Truck questions



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m several years out from buying a rig, probably, but I like to think about things in advance so I have lots of time to figure out what I’m doing. So I have some questions about trucks.

1.	Do I need a 4-wheel drive? The place we’re buying is on top of a hill, and there is about ½-mile of 10-20% grade on a good, paved road to get there. The area itself is fairly hilly, so I’d be going up and down hills a lot. The “emergency” route into the place would be up a 5-10% grade, but driving through pasture. It’s near Seattle, so it is often wet. I don’t plan on doing significant off-road driving or hauling up and down mountains.

2.	In general, would a ¾-ton truck and a 3-horse GN (non-LQ) slant-load trailer be a good combination? I’d be hauling three small horses (total weight under 2500 pounds) and maybe 300 pounds of hay, at most. Not to be rude, but to save everyone from spending time writing things that I already know, I understand that (1) different trucks have different capacities, (2) options like 4x4 and diesel vs gas make a difference in towing capacity, (3) trailers can have very different weights, depending on what they’re made of, how much padding/mats they have, etc. And I understand that concept of towing vs payload capacity, etc. *I’m just wondering if, in general, this is a good place to start: a ¾-ton truck and a 3-horse GN, non-LQ trailer.*

3.	I don’t think we would be using the truck very often unless we were hauling horses (or maybe hauling hay in the trailer). Could I just leave the trailer hitched to the truck all the time? Bearing in mind this would be in a fairly rainy climate. I feel kind of dumb asking, but would the connection points maybe get fused or rusty or something?

Thanks!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

1. Yes. I consider 4 wd a necessity in a tow vehicle. The first time you have to unload all of your horses at the trailhead to get the rig moving on wet grass without it will be the day you go buy a 4wd truck. Just do it from the start.

2. Most people here haul a 3-horse with a 3/4 ton truck. Of course, bigger is better, but if you are careful with your horse and trailer weight and the truck's capability, it should be ok. Plan your rig with a steep hill in mind, up and down, and decide from there. 

3. If you aren't moving it at least once a week, I'd unhitch it, especially in a damp climate. I know of couple of people who leave a rig hooked in case of emergency and/or mobility issues where it's hard to climb into the truck bed, but they'll drive it once a week or so to run errands or get the kids from school, which also makes sure your truck's battery stays charged and gas stays reasonably fresh and tires don't get flat.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*1. Do I need a 4-wheel drive?*
Do you need it, no ...
Do you want it, _*YES!*_
Four wheel drive will allow you to get out of places you would otherwise be stuck or have great difficulty gaining traction in.
You're out trail riding and have a unexpected hard shower, grass is wet and traction is now slick and slippery that wet grass does...
4x4 just allowed you to use all wheels for a take-off, for pulling you through a loose sand/dirt spot you can well bogg down into.

*2. In general, would a ¾-ton truck and a 3-horse GN (non-LQ) slant-load trailer be a good combination?*
It could work for many trailers but not all.
It still depends upon how and what the truck was manufactured with as gear ratios, spring and shocks have more to do with handling weight and towing capabilities than many understand. 
You need to know pin weight of the trailer as trailers manufacturer to manufacturer are different in needs of the tow vehicle.
But yes, this is a good place to start to search from.

*3. I don’t think we would be using the truck very often unless we were hauling horses (or maybe hauling hay in the trailer). Could I just leave the trailer hitched to the truck all the time?*
Yup you could and many do...
It would take a lot of just sitting for hitch components to rust together.
You need to do maintenance of any vehicle, including trailers, whether used once in a while, often or every single day...
It is good for a rig {truck & trailer} to run, to work the suspension, tires and brakes along with allowing the battery to charge, the exhaust to dry out and just to give "it" some exercise.
A older truck that sits for long periods of time actually shows more wear to components than one driven regularly.
Always make sure things that need grease are greased, oiled and lubed on a regularly driven vehicle but more so on one that is now a occasional driver...
What you may see though in a older tow vehicle with weight burden always on it is a sagging spring happen...something to watch for if you get to that point in time it is a reality.
What I see many also do is stay hitched but release the trailer leg to hold the trailer weight off the tow vehicle...crank up the leg{s}, check to make sure all is locked together correctly, double-check the lights and brake controller connection and off you go!! :smile:

Hey, we learn by asking..."the dumb question" is the one never asked and leaving you always wondering! :|
I now know the answers to many things having to do with trucks, trailers and things mechanical because I asked those same questions and thousands more to learn..
Happy planning for the future...it shall be upon you before you realize it..
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I wouldn't even consider buying a towing vehicle that wasn't 4wd. We live in a snowy climate, but I do use my 4wd a lot in the summer when the grass is wet or when having to drive down super muddy roads.

If the trailer wasn't all steel I'd say you'd be pretty safe hauling it with a 3/4 ton. I would go for a diesel truck though. 

I had a 1/2ton truck that I was hauling my little bumper pull with. Upgraded my truck to a diesel 3/4 ton and it was one of the best decisions I've made. The trailer I just bought is a 4 horse GN (no LQ), steel frame/aluminum skin. My truck hauls it no problem. I don't think I would EVER put 4 horses in there though. I also would not choose to haul that sucker through the mountains or anything - so the type of hauling you plan on doing can be a deciding factor as well.

I personally do not like leaving my truck hooked up to the trailer. I get a bit worried about theft, so I normally always unhook and put a hitch lock on my trailer.


----------

